# Trapdoor Spider - Species ID Needed



## Paul Maddison (Apr 17, 2009)

Got this today but have no idea on the species or where it's from


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

them things scare me to death, would not even sleep in the same room as that.


----------



## Paul Maddison (Apr 17, 2009)

Take it you don't know lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/182381-my-orange-trapdoor-spider.html

I don't know anything about them, but is it the same as this one?


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

i beleive that it is a _Gorgyrella sp_, or a _Stasimopus robertsi _


----------



## Paul Maddison (Apr 17, 2009)

It is Stasimopus robertsi and it's female


----------



## danza (Mar 31, 2009)

Certainly a fearsome looking spider.

I've been tempted by the black species, and saw the silver trapdoor that sold in the classifieds earlier - quite an attractive spider next to this beast!


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

they are known for their aggression, TBH they are not the best pet spider as you never see them. i think they are amazing spiders


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

danza said:


> Certainly a fearsome looking spider.
> 
> I've been tempted by the black species, and saw the silver trapdoor that sold in the classifieds earlier - quite an attractive spider next to this beast!


Ive got a black for sale....:whistling2:


----------



## danza (Mar 31, 2009)

Scaley said:


> Ive got a black for sale....:whistling2:


I wish I had more than just buttons and pocket-fluff to offer as payment.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

danza said:


> I wish I had more than just buttons and pocket-fluff to offer as payment.


Worth a try! : victory: lol


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

dont know what species it is, but im after one. See black ones available regular, but if im only going to see the thing pop up in a flash when i feed it once a week, i want the flash of it to be colourful at least! :lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone who knows what this one is?


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

_Liphistius desultor_ i beleive


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Anyone who knows what this one is?


that is awesome!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

ceratogyrus said:


> _Liphistius desultor_ i beleive


Yup.

Stunning sp, had some Liphistius Murphyorum from Lee a while back, funky little things, out and about a lot more than most trapdoor sp aswell.


----------

